# Help identifying a song



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

Does anybody know the song that is played faintly in the background of htis haunted house? Thanks, if you can help:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

From what little is audible, I think this is it:






Midnight Syndicate is often a go-to source for music for haunts, both amateur and pro.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

Regions Beyond said:


> From what little is audible, I think this is it:
> 
> Midnight Syndicate-Grisly Reminder - YouTube
> 
> Midnight Syndicate is often a go-to source for music for haunts, both amateur and pro.


This is very, very close. It might be it, but the music in the haunt sounds more bass-y or lower pitched. Hm. Perhaps it's the speakers?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Could be the speaker distortion yes, or the recording camera sound quality. General sequence of notes and 'tone' automatically brought that song to mind, but also of course could be one similar I've never heard before.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

Regions Beyond said:


> Could be the speaker distortion yes, or the recording camera sound quality. General sequence of notes and 'tone' automatically brought that song to mind, but also of course could be one similar I've never heard before.


Upon further analysis, I think you got it. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bingo!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree... You can hear It clearly at around 1:20.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

They may have tweaked the pitch via itunes or Audacity when mixing down their soundtrack.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What I can't figure out is how you hear any music in the first video. As hard as I could listen, I did not hear music. Bravo, Regions Beyond. You have a great ear.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm impressed too. I couldn't hear enough music to make any sort of positive ID.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

I blame it on hearing the original Midnight Syndicate song like 200 times or so, since it's on our playlist for the backyard display....the notes are distinctive and it was very, very faint but certain parts immediately recognizable just because I'd heard that particular song so many times, by chance.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes...that is the tune...I have the CD & it's great.


----------



## Cheap Creeps Podcast (Apr 8, 2012)

There is a music identification app called Sound Hound.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I wouldn't have recognized it either but that song was playing in the background of my bridal video that I posted so I can definitely second or third the identification. You can hear just a few notes clearly. It is a creepy little song.


----------

